# Geschwungene Begrenzungslinien ?



## Storch (4. Juni 2002)

Hi,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man eine solche Grafik mit diesen bogenförmigen Aussparungen und abgerundeten Ecken erstellen kann :

klick 

(ich beziehe mich hierbei auf den Banner)

Mit dem Pfadwerkzeug (entnommen der Suchfunktion) bekomme ich sowas irgendwie einfach nicht hin ...


----------



## Mythos007 (4. Juni 2002)

diese geschwungenen Linien bekommst Du allerdings am
besten mit dem Pfadwerkzeug hin - also einfach mal 
üben und wenn Du es damit ersteinmal drauf hast, dann
machst Du fast nix mehr ohne Pfade 

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Storch (4. Juni 2002)

Was für eine Werkzeugeinstellung muss ich denn bei dem Pfadwerkzeug wählen ?

Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel 2 Ankerpunke gesetzt habe und die dann verbunden habe und ein bisschen verformt habe - dann habe ich eine schwarze Fläche als Ergebnis ...


----------



## Storch (4. Juni 2002)

Hmm ... also ich kann machen was ich will - ich bekomm das einfach nicht hin 

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand helfen und mir eine solche Form vorzeichnen ? (natürlich nur die Form allein)

Im Prinzip schon wie der Banner, aber noch mit einer anderen Form - z.b. ohne den Kopf und anstelle der großen Axt und dem komischen Ding da oben rechts im Banner einer weitere Form, die sich an die linke Form anpasst (mit einem Abstand von xx Pixel) ...

Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich das auf einem Papier vorzeichnen sollte und dann einscannen ??


----------



## micha (4. Juni 2002)

*mein page ?*

hihi, lustig in diesem riesemforum eine webseite von uns zu finden, zu der fragen gestellt werden 

die linien macht man mitm pfadwerkzeug, kannst aber auch einfach ne freihandmaske nehmen, die form ausschneiden und mitm bissl hinterlegtem schatten die kanten retuschieren !


----------



## boris (4. Juni 2002)

hi, da ich die page gemacht hab, kann ich sagen, es war easy 

also du machst tentakeln, siehe PS-Tuts hier im forum, damit haste den schwung. dann machste mit dem form  werkzeug ne shape mit paar px radius aber nich zu viel, und mit strg+e verbindest du die beiden ebenen (tentakel+form) dann markierst du mit deR Auswahlelypse den teil den du weghaben willst, hier der bereich über der tentakel, dann duplizierst du die eben zur sicherheit und blendest eine der ebenen aus. die übriggebliebene ebene verbindest du mit einer mit weiss gefüllten ebene und wendest gauschen-wz mit 20px oder so an, dann strg+l und dann 180, 1, 190 einstellen, dann haste alles schön rund, dann noch schatten, am leichtesten mit den ebenenstyles, das wars

ciao boris


----------



## Storch (4. Juni 2002)

Herzlichen Dank !

Hilfe direkt vom Hersteller - einfach spitze


----------



## micha (4. Juni 2002)

sauber und diskret ;D


----------



## boris (5. Juni 2002)

so sindwa halt 

@mod: prob solved, thread rdy 4 closing 

ciao


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Juni 2002)

Your desire is my instruction


----------

